# Travel ban



## Pnoy (May 16, 2014)

Last may 14'2014 airport police hold me to travel due to some case regarding my loan because my bank file me case they took my passport and put in the police station where is the case is file so i wasn't able to travel on that day...The following day i go to my bank to clarify everything because from my side i know im paying it monthly the case was file december 2013 so we made discussion and they release my case from their and ask me to go to their legal department so i will get my release i forward it to the police station and the things is i have everything all the document from bank stating that they remove my case...my question is police ask me to go prosecutor to attend the hearing is this necessary because my case was closed but they dont want to give my pasport??what is the procedure there because they want me to go this sunday??should i get my passport on that they??how much should i pay because i need to travel asap due to some emergency..please i need your advice


----------

